# [DUP] Gentoo Sauberhalten

## ThamanX

Hallo an alle !! 

Habe gerade gparted installiert und mit entsetzen festgestellt, dass ich 8 GB von 31 GB auf meiner Festplatte schon verbraucht habe.   :Mad: 

Dass kann aber eigentlich nicht sein, ich hab bestimmt nicht 8 GB für mein System gebraucht, habe ja sonst immer ca. 3 - 4 Gb für mein System gebraucht.   :Confused: 

An wass kann dass liegen ( habe in meiner make.conf die Features cvs und autoaddcvs aktiviert gehabt // Jetzt nicht mehr, falls es euch hilft   :Exclamation:   )   :Question: 

Gibt es irgend ein Tool oder ein Skript, mit dem ich mein System säubern kann (änlich HDCleaner oder CCCleaner auf Windows XP) ??   :Question: 

Lg Manuel

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Bitte bemühe die Suchfunktion. Das Thema taucht beinahe jeden Monat einmal auf!

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Lenz

Schau mal...

hier: Gentoo - ganz sauber und aktuell

oder hier: Gentoo braucht immer mehr platz, mit kleiner Aufräumanleitung von mir weiter unten (einfach scrollen)  :Wink: 

Gruß,

Lenz.

----------

## Bitspyer

Möglichkeiten:

Den Inhalt von

- /var/portage/distfiles löschen

- /var/tmp/portage löschen

- /tmp löschen

Browsercache? unfertige/fertige Torrents?

Home Verzeichniss aufgefräumt?

Ansonsten: Mal im Forum suchen. (Bsp: cruft)

----------

## firefly

was sagt ein 

```
df -h
```

es kann gut sein, das /usr/portage/distfiles einen großteil von den 8GB belegt  :Wink: 

----------

## Lenz

Wobei von "/var/portage/distfiles löschen" nur im absoluten Platzmangel-Notfall Gebrauch gemacht werden sollte, das dies die Server bei den häufigen Revisionsupdates unnötig belastet. Lieber wie in meiner Anleitung (der untere Link in meinen Post oben) ein Script wie distclean.py verwenden, das löscht alle nicht mehr benötigten distfiles, lässt aber die von installieren Paketen bestehen. So räumt man einerseits die Platte auf, andererseits schont man die Server.

Gruß,

Lenz.

----------

## amne

Die oben genannten Threads sollten die Frage hoffentlich ausreichend beantworten, daher als Duplikat geschlossen.

----------

